# Colorado Mulie Advice



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

Now I realize that asking for hunting advice is like asking for your social security number,however, I know these guys that hunt the third and fourth rifle seasons in colorado and they kill some unbelievable bucks. I have as yet been unable to get any info out of them. I have tried fooling them, I have tried sounding desperate ( does anyone besides the U.S. government know how to do wiretaps)?, and have even resorted to my ace in the hole- mentioning that I really just want my 11 year old son to be able to see some bucks and have a good time and maybe cherish the experience and never try drugs, and stay in school so that he might remain committed to hunting and support it and finance game management so that the future of hunting will remain certain etc. etc. etc...... Anyway if there is anyone out there that might share a little advice about what areas might be promising I would surely appreciate it and the future of hunting will be in your hands. So help a brother out who cannot seem to draw anything ever in the big-game drawings. How many points does it take to draw a cedar valley jackrabbit tag? Please do it for the children!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that may have been the best first post of all time. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The best thing my dad ever did for me to get me hooked on Big Game hunting was the christmas before I turned fourteen (the legal age to hunt big game at that time) he bought me a bow. That first archery season was one of my most memorable. I spent all summer learning from my dad how to shoot and shooting targets to hone my skills. It gave us a lot of quality time together. The archery season is fair weather, you see lots of animals up close and personal, and there is nothing like taking big game with a bow. The legal draw weight to hunt with is 45 lbs. which should be feasible for a 12 year old. I wouldn't be too concerned about him taking a "trophy" buck his first year out. Any buck should suffice in getting him hooked. Plus, you don't have to worry about a 12 year old kid packing around a high powered rifle, it is a little too young for most kids (just my opinion).

Colorado has areas that can be drawn without any points, but the really good areas take as many as 12 preference points to draw. A Utah archery tag would be the way to go for someone just starting out. You can get youth arhcery starter kits for $200 - $250. Makes a great Christmas gift.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> The best thing my dad ever did for me to get me hooked on Big Game hunting was the christmas before I turned fourteen (the legal age to hunt big game at that time) he bought me a bow. That first archery season was one of my most memorable. I spent all summer learning from my dad how to shoot and shooting targets to hone my skills. It gave us a lot of quality time together. The archery season is fair weather, you see lots of animals up close and personal, and there is nothing like taking big game with a bow. The legal draw weight to hunt with is 45 lbs. which should be feasible for a 12 year old. I wouldn't be too concerned about him taking a "trophy" buck his first year out. Any buck should suffice in getting him hooked. Plus, you don't have to worry about a 12 year old kid packing around a high powered rifle, it is a little too young for most kids (just my opinion).
> 
> Colorado has areas that can be drawn without any points, but the really good areas take as many as 12 preference points to draw. A Utah archery tag would be the way to go for someone just starting out. You can get youth arhcery starter kits for $200 - $250. Makes a great Christmas gift.


Good post, the only minor correction is the minimum draw weight. It is 40 pounds, not 45 pounds. Otherwise I agree with your whole post!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

My bad PRO, I thought 45 lb. for some reason, I should know better. I think it is because my wife's bow has a 45 lb. draw.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Minor detail, I just didn't want a 12 year old putting to much worry on his draw weight. With todays modern bows, 40# is plenty to be lethal on a deer.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Umm, I may be wrong, but what I got out of the dudes post is he wanted info for himself and was only using his son to try and get pitty so someone would give him info. 

Here's some advice for you. Do some research of your own and find out what units in Co. are the hardest to draw and those are usually the best units. The units that your friends are hunting are not the only ones that hold big bucks I garentee you that. Your friends are not hunting the better units every year unless they're buying land owner tags at a hefty price.


----------



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

Doesn't this count as research?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Zelph said:


> Doesn't this count as research?


Yes, yes it does. And, there is NOTHING wrong with asking for input from fellow sportsmen, in fact, I contend that it is a very good source of educated input. If I had any info that would help a fellow sportsman I would offer it. Good luck!


----------

